# Super Bowl: NFL-HD or Fox-HD, which DirecTV channel will have better picture quality?



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

Which DirecTV channel will have better HD picture quality for the upcoming Super Bowl XLII?

*Fox-HD* (local Fox HD carried by DTV, live on Feb 3)

*NFL-HD* (re-run on Feb 6)

Thanks! 

P.S. 
I was also planning start a poll asking which team will win... 
but I already know the answer to that question. :icon_bb:


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

NFL HD for me because I can't get Fox HD!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Every rebroadcast I have seen on NFL HD has been better than the original.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

FOX is 720p, NFL Network is 1080i. Without getting into a format war, I'd think the FOX feed would look better because it would probably have less motion blocking.

I didn't vote because I will be watching from the best PQ I have available, OTA with no subs.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Fox since it's OTA. Unless you have a cruddy Fox station that is.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

My local Fox station's HD programming always looks great, so I would think both will be very good PQ.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

Most Likely I will watch on Fox OTA as this will have the best picture.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't forget that NFL Network is only 2.0 audio. Hopefully Fox won't be getting their feed from them like they did for the last RS Patriots game, I'd like to hear it in 5.1.

Edit: I just re-read the first post, looks like we're a go with 5.1.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> Which DirecTV channel will have better HD picture quality for the upcoming Super Bowl XLII?
> 
> *Fox-HD* (local Fox HD carried by DTV, live on Feb 3)
> 
> ...


The re-air on NFL Network will be better because we won't have the umpteen million commercials for "American Idiot".

cheers


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Every rebroadcast I have seen on NFL HD has been better than the original.


Yep. The MPEG4 compression does a much better job than OTA MPEG2.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

eandras said:


> Most Likely I will watch on Fox OTA as this will have the best picture.


That's what I'll be doing as well, but we live in the NYC market and, therefore, are assured of an excellent picture from the "flagship" station of the network.

Other folks are not so blessed.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

HouseBowlrz said:


> The re-air on NFL Network will be better because we won't have the umpteen million commercials for "American Idiot".


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is also dependent on how good your local affiliate is...

As the DirecTV signal can only be as good as your local affiliate is putting it out.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is also dependent on how good your local affiliate is...


When you're talking about Fox, except for a very small number of exceptions, they will all be exactly the same. That's the benefit of Fox doing the ATSC encoding in LA.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is also dependent on how good your local affiliate is...
> 
> As the DirecTV signal can only be as good as your local affiliate is putting it out.


DirectTV is clearly not as good as my locals OTA - all four. That includes DNA's


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

alv said:


> DirectTV is clearly not as good as my locals OTA - all four. That includes DNA's


I notice very little if any difference between OTA and D*. That being said, I typically watch all live sports OTA and do all my recordings MPEG 4.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Watching it on the NFL Network, after the fact, is like eating leftovers. I say FOX-HD LIVE.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Yep. The MPEG4 compression does a much better job than OTA MPEG2.


MPEG4 can not make the same picture better than the original OTA MPEG2 picture. That is of course assuming that the MPEG4 signal is generated from OTA MPEG2. Now if the MPEG4 picture is generated from a direct feed (that has higher bandwidth) than the OTA signal than it would be possible.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be watching Fox OTA... Once the (you know who's) have won, I won't see the need to re-watch it.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

deweybroncos said:


> NFL HD for me because I can't get Fox HD!


dittos...... fox sd analog only.....


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Stuck with OTA cuz i'm in a LIN market. I say stuck cuz i have very inconsistent OTA where I live (not like LIN cares!) I wish there was an HD alternative. I say until the LIN crap is figured out, NFLST-SF in HD through out the playoffs and superbowl!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

FOX, I hope, since watching it after the fact is worthless. This will be the first year I'll have the superbowl in HD from D*. Last year I had Comcast and it was pixelating so badly I had to watch it in SD. And this year we have a room-full of people coming over. **crossing fingers**

Go D* and Pats!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Every rebroadcast I have seen on NFL HD has been better than the original.


The NFL Network rebroadcasts are just stunning. Someone told us that the NFL Network uses a forward-looking multipass compression that gives those amazing results with no more bandwidth.

We are comparing OTA HD live at the time to replayed but quality HD. Both are very good.

Someone from HBO should take a look at NFL Network to see what good HD looks like. $14 a month and HBO is rivaled only by TNT for worst HD picture.

- Craig


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The NFL Network rebroadcasts are just stunning. Someone told us that the NFL Network uses a forward-looking multipass compression that gives those amazing results with no more bandwidth.
> 
> We are comparing OTA HD live at the time to replayed but quality HD. Both are very good.
> 
> ...


Even HDNet Movies and The Food Network HD(or what I call _Cleavage HD Channel_)
look better than HBO HD...

but, then again, which premium HD channesl on DTV has the best picture quality
right now?

Thanks!


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> I didn't vote because I will be watching from the best PQ I have available, OTA with no subs.


Only way to go!


----------



## itguy05 (Oct 24, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> Ebut, then again, which premium HD channesl on DTV has the best picture quality
> right now?
> 
> Thanks!


Starz...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tvjay said:


> MPEG4 can not make the same picture better than the original OTA MPEG2 picture. That is of course assuming that the MPEG4 signal is generated from OTA MPEG2. Now if the MPEG4 picture is generated from a direct feed (that has higher bandwidth) than the OTA signal than it would be possible.


We're talking about the MPEG4 version of the NFL Network. It is not available OTA, and therefore is not sourced from a low-bandwidth OTA signal. Come on.


----------

